# Separation Sale... Everything Must Go.



## eazyezcape

I travel a lot for work and will not be able to take care the collection alone.

More info and pics to come, but for now here is the list. I am not sure if I will be able attend the August meet in Charlotte, but I will do my best to try. All babies minus a young pumilios have been bred by us.

6+ Varaderos - $50 each for juvis (A few possibly spoken for)
1 pair of breeding Varaderos $200 - From Herpetologic
One calling adult Luecs $50 each (Saving the other another great frogger) - From Palmettodart
1 unproven adult pair of Cayo de Agua - $500 or best offer - From ESweet and Dom
15+ Patricias - $20 each or $10 each of you take them all 
1 calling adult male Solarte - $150 - From Jackj921
1 young Man Creek - $50 - From Khoff
5 adult Mint Terribilis - $75 each or $300 for all - From Under the Canopy and Khoff
Trio of adult Intermedius - $200 for all (possible 1.2) - From DFlorian
Trio of adult Eldorado - $300 for all - Heard at least one calling - From Frogface
1 adult female Amazonicus - $75 From Rcteem
1 adult female Iquitos Vent - $50 From Herpetologic

All prices are negotiable.

All groups have heavily planted tanks and I would be more than happy to let them go as well. Ten gallons add $20 dollars and 40 gallons add $60.
I also will have two large metal silver bakers rakes - $60 each.
Three empty tanks - 10 for $10, 20 long for $20 and a $40 tall for $40

A lot of you know me on here and know this is a sad day for me. 
Feel free to shoot me a PM. Again, more information to come.


----------



## kitcolebay

Sorry to hear you have to sell your collection. Good luck with everything!

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

Its always unfortunate when somebody has to part ways; hopefully u will b back.

Until then,
Are you doing shipping also or is it local only?


----------



## khoff

Oh no! Sorry to hear that Eric. The hobby will be losing a valuable member.

I hope all works out well with you and your future endeavors. Let me know if you need anything.

Kevin


----------



## frogface

This hit me like a brick this morning. I'm so sorry to hear it


----------



## eazyezcape

Thank you for all the PMs and posts. I am a huge fan of this board and the hobby as a whole. I will be back one day...

I have had a lot of requests for shipping. Currently, the weather in South Carolina has been sweltering. Even with phase 22s I am a little hesitate to ship. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## eazyezcape

Sorry I have been so slack. With everything going on it has been hard to get anything done. Pics coming I swear. 

More frogs to add. 
1.1 Proven D. Patricia
1.1 Proven R. Iquitos
0.0.4 D. Vittatus (heard chirping, but no calling)

Taking nearly any offers. Hate to say it, but frogs must go. Currently, only pick-up but I will make the prices worth the trip.


----------



## Turningdoc

PM sent. 8/16


----------



## frogface

Eric, let me know if there's anything you want me to hold for you. I am an excellent frog sitter


----------



## eazyezcape

I will be in Charlotte for Repticon and the group meet! Currently no shipping. Here is my updated list of available frogs. 

6+ Varaderos - $50 each for juvis
1.1 Varaderos $200 - Breeding pair from From Herpetologic
One calling adult Luecs $50 each 
15+ Patricias - All the babies $150, there are more than 15
1 calling adult male Solarte - $150 - From Jackj921
1 young Man Creek F2- $50 - From Khoff
Trio of adult Intermedius - $200 for all (1.2 or 2.1) - From DFlorian
1 adult female Amazonicus - $75 From Rcteem/Frogface
1 adult female Iquitos Vent - $50 From Herpetologic
1.1 R. Amazonicus $200 - Breeding pair from Herpetologic
0.0.4 D. Vittatus - $200 - All adults

All prices are negotiable! Everything must go.


----------



## Dev30ils

Happy to hear you will be able to make it to the meet!


----------



## Daleo

I sent you a PM but idk if it sent. Phone was being slow. Let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## jcgso

Eric, I sent a pm also. Please give me a call.


----------



## Dendroguy

Gonna be at repticon also


----------



## eazyezcape

I will be at Repticon as well. You should be able to find me at Carolina Dart Frogs booth Saturday morning. 

In a previous post I put 1.1 Amazonicus. Those are actually 1.1 Iquitos. I do have a lone female Amazonicus. Asking $75, but will take best offer Saturday. 

Baby Pats Sold.
Male Leuc Sold.
Varaderos Sold.
Possibly the Solarte as well.


----------



## eazyezcape

Thanks to everyone who acquired some of my babies. I appreciate it every much. Take care of them! 

Update available:

Vittatus 0.0.4 (Possibly 1.0.3) $45 each or best offer!

After this week, I am be willing to ship them. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Giga

if you ship i'd like to see what you got left!


----------

